# Help would these fit on my cruze 2012 ls stock



## katrachoboii504 (Sep 17, 2014)

would the fitting fit my cruse well ?


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

Is your cruze a 5x105?


----------



## katrachoboii504 (Sep 17, 2014)

has the sizing in the picture is that not enough information to tell ???


----------



## katrachoboii504 (Sep 17, 2014)

to be honest i know nothing about cars, my car is stock with OEM 16 inch wheels


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

No they wouldn't fit. Cruze LS has a 5x105 bolt pattern.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

And those are staggered set


----------

